# My first babies in 3 years xD



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

So I've got my first babies in 3 years to go with my first adult mice in 3 years lol

I'd been gone since about 9 last night, and got back around 4 this afternoon, and I went to feed my expecting momma and her future baby daddy xD and I heard the telltale squeaks of babies o3o

unfortunately I was totally un-prepared (I'm using newspaper bedding which I'm already starting to not like) but I'm horribly allergic to anything pine or Aspen (one of those two is bad for mice anyway if I recall right) and I don't trust any kind of paper pulp bedding because the last time I used it it had mites in it, the wheel was still in the tank ect.

so I found that she had make a nest under the wheel,(I could see a few babies from underneath the tank but couldn't tell how many) and didn't want to dive right in, because while the female isn't bad, the male is an absolute spazz nut.

so finally just a bit ago I decided to chance handling the babies, then being older than a couple hours I figured I'd be safe, and from what I've observed the momma is being a good momma, other than she doesn't really have much of a nest, and prefers to keep the babies under the newspaper against the glass, so they were cold when I got them out, but all of them had good milk bands.

there are four BIG babies (they're about the size of day olds o3o), all with black eyes, and 3 females and 1 male, which I'm had she didn't have a ton of tiny little pathetic things that I'd have to cull down.

another unfortunate thing is that the male was still with the female, so I'm pretty sure she's already come back into heat(in past my colony females would always been bred by the male by 3-5 hours after giving birth), I havn't seen them mating, but I seperated him just in case.

ANOTHER unfortunate, no pictures, I swear I'm trying, I've been waiting for my dad to come by (he has a fancy android, must be nice >.>) and for the life of me I cannot figure what happened to me camera.

now I'm just stressing over the babies wishing I hadn't messed with them as the momma is busily rearanging them.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Don't be worried, I handled my babies the day they were born. I was freaking because the mum was a first time mum at the time. And it was also my first little in many years and since then I had bred rabbits so I was so worried about how small they were at that in picking them up, I was going to break them or kill them.

I worried a lot


----------

